# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Philosophical ... oops

## Void

Today i`m stealing Smoke`s bread  :Poh:  

Just for amusement. Are you able to answer one simple question:

*What you`ve been born for?* 

You can contemplate it ar least from 2 points of view (but you are not restricted to them, of course):
1) there is no any after-life
2) there is (the religious bases don`t matter, pick any if you wish)

 :Laughing:

----------


## Mycernius

I once told a supervisor, that I didn't respect much, that I was born a demon to make her life a misery and was I doing a good job? I won't tell you her exact response, but it did involve a few expletives.  :Smiling:

----------


## lexico

> Today i`m stealing Smoke`s bread


I like your idea of stealing someone else's bread and leavaning it to see if it got any bigger to feed a crowd 5,000 men strong. I'd like to steal some on my own, a member's id, think_to_mut.

"I think too much, feel too much, and live too much." (quote from I forgot) 
"I eat too much, and proud of it." (quote from me)

Is this a problem that our overgown heads are causing; that can be likened to the amorphous vegetable that grows like a cancer ? Or are they yet too primitive to get to the answer ? What do we mean by too much, or too little ? It's very much based on our senses, and yet the thresholds of propriety are also governed by our upbringing. What can be a universally valid statement apart from the man of the earth, or from the women, the child, or the aged ?


> Just for amusement. Are you able to answer one simple question:
> 
> *What you`ve been born for?* 
> 
> You can contemplate it, at least, from 2 points of view (but you are not restricted to them, of course):
> 1) there is no any after-life
> 2) there is (the religious bases don`t matter, pick any if you wish)


This sounds like a college term paper. Are you sure you're not picking our brains for your class assignment, Void ? The question and the two points of views are so astonishingly discrepant, that if anyone could write a meaningful treatise in your guideline, it should definitely deserve a serious read. Yet the best discussions and debates are often started from two discordant ideas to begin with. If there were no contradiction in the beginning, what would there be to discuss ?

Man is born by accident. (So my mother told me. huh ???) There is no purpose, no plan, no claypot of ladled out talent for man to fulfill when man was born. Given this unbearably undetermined freedom, it was indeed a forcible struggle to find something that man was cut out for. For the lucky few, the Creator of heaven and earth will appear before man to lead _'him'_ into the light. For the unlucky rest, it's a free fall of survival for whatever man might think fit. 

The only way to make a universal statement, I'd have to say; "To live a life that's passionate enough to be able to look back without regret is the last comfort for man," whether religious or not.

For the religious, it can be added; "To discover in its handiwork the traces of God's glory, and to know it to the fullest is the dutiful happiness of the creature."  :Wavey: 

note: Man or 'him' is not a sexist term, but is a politically correct term encompassing all human beings.

After death: Conservation of Energy & Matter states no element disappears. As for life, it disappears after death by definition. As for the resurrection of the dead and everlasting life in the kingdom of God almighty, it is promised in the good books for the faithful.

----------


## Doc

To punish people.

Doc

----------


## Mycernius

> "I think to much, feel too much, and live too much." (quote from I forgot)


I use a lot of quotes from 'I forgot'. Another one I have found useful is 'Sources unknown' (I'm in a silly mood tonight)  :Laughing:   :Mad:

----------

